# Philosophy



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

This is perhaps the most profound philosophy I have heard in recent times:

"Life is like a penis - simple, relaxed and hanging free...it's women who make it hard."


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: brilliant


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Aint that the truth! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. Many a true word spoken in jest.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

